# Relocating in Ulm/Munich



## Eskil (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello everyone,

i'm an italian enginner that just bombed all it's techinal interview. Right now, only the monetary issue shoud be addressed.

I'm thirty years olde and am already earning more than italian average enginnering salary for my field.

My question is: the average salary in germany for an aerospace enginner is around 50k? 

Relocation issue and support is provided by companies?

Is it legit to ask the company to take care of health insurance?

How much would relocating cost? 

How much would i need to live without any worry while renting a house?

Hope someone can help me because i actually ahve three potential offers on the plate so i don't want to get tricked


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't help you with the average salary question, but on your other points:

Relocation isn't necessarily obligatory, but is often offered if the employer is keen to hire you. "Support" for the move can vary - depending on your personal circumstances (e.g. things like language training, other types of support for family members if you're moving en famille, temporary accommodation on arrival or assistance in finding a place to live, etc.)

Health insurance is an obligatory part of your employee pay - you have a choice of various health insurance plans (public and private) and the employer pays a fixed part of the monthly premium, with the remainder deducted from your salary each month. They won't pay the whole thing, and be careful which you choose since once you go private insurance you can't go back to public (or it may be extremely difficult to do so).

Relocation costs depend on your circumstances - moving costs depend on how much stuff (furniture, personal belongings, etc.) you are bringing and whether you'll need to store them on arrival until you find a more permanent place. Also consider whether you will need (or be provided with) a personal car and to what extent that is subsidized by the employer. If you're going to rent, there will also be deposits and agency fees to pay in order to rent a place - sometimes picked up by the employer as part of the relocation costs.

The actual costs involved will depend on where you choose to live and what sort of a lifestyle you choose to have. Do you cook for yourself? Or do you go out (to restaurants or entertainment sites) regularly? Travel expectations? (Need or desire to return back "home" periodically, vacation travel, etc.)


----------

